# Field Blinds for dogs



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I was thinking about getting a field blind for my lab but $$ is kind of an issue. Do field blinds for dogs really make a differance? i guess what i am trying to say is will a dog laying next to my blind flare ducks and geese?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

IMO, yes they make a difference and are worth the money. The biggest advantage of a field blind is that it hides any movement your dog makes. Dogs need to and will move to some degree when marking incoming birds...


----------

